# [R3]Blurr3D Question?



## Concistency (Nov 2, 2011)

OK, so I'm trying to get v2.0 but every download I go to doesn't work? Can anybody provide me with the link?


----------



## zachdroid (Sep 24, 2011)

http://th3oryrom.com...ATE_FULLSYS.zip here ya go. It is located in the R3BLURR3D thread. Look in bionic developer section under Th3oryrom and it is there. Thanks.

Here is another link just in case the one doesn't work. http://db.tt/PwFvtZbg

Zach


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

You can flash if you want... but the new Unl3ash3d hift3r2.1 is up and available. The new base will require a wipe so thats what direction I would go.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Concistency (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah, I just saw that shift3r 2.1 post which is the 2.0 base, so I went ahead and flashed that one. Thanks.


----------

